# Samick Stingray



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Whether the length matters depends a lot on your draw length and tolerance to finger pinch. I wasn't familiar with that bow but a quick google search turned up lots of pictures and plenty of positive reviews. Nice looking bow, reminds me of the bows that were popular when I was growing up. The forward handle (deflection) might make it fairly forgiving. I saw an add in Lancaster for $220.00, hard to go wrong at that price.

I draw around 29" and have recurves from 60" - 64". I definitely prefer the longer ones, but can shoot the 60" bows just fine, 58" wouldn't be much difference as long as the bow is designed to handle that long of a draw. Bows will eventually reach a point as they are drawn where the weight increase per inch drawn increases rapidly. This is referred to as stacking, you want to be in the draw range below where a bow starts to stack. They don't list a draw length range for that bow on the Lancaster site so I would assume the manufacturer figures the bow will tolerate the usual range of draw lengths. In other words the Stingray would probably work fine unless you have a very long draw length.


----------



## shortstroke 91 (May 16, 2007)

I have several "cheap", high end, custom and ILF recurves. The stingray is by far my favorite, it'll never leave my stable, it's my goto recurve. Something about the grip fits me like it was made for me (small hands). I also draw a solid 29" and there's no problems, could probably go another 1/2" to 3/4" more before it stacks bad. Must be due to the foreward handle design. With a 12 strand b-50 and 2 sets of small puffs it's dead quiet (quieter than my longbows). I only get about 155 fps but I'm shooting a 600 grain arrow and #48 at my 29" plenty fast enough for me and did I mention it's quiet....
If you get one and need any help PM me and I'll tell you anything I can.


----------

